# 93 altima engine fading fast



## robm2002 (Jul 26, 2004)

what years of the altimas will fit the 93? also what other engines would work as a swap?

the car has 130k and is in good shape. just loosing compression in one cylinder, down to 40 psi.

thanks


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

robm2002 said:


> what years of the altimas will fit the 93? also what other engines would work as a swap?
> 
> the car has 130k and is in good shape. just loosing compression in one cylinder, down to 40 psi.
> 
> thanks



As far as I know any year up through 01 I believe will work, but once you get to 96 it becomes an OBD II ecu.


----------

